# Eberron: After the War



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2021)

*The Story Thus Far.*..

_Jedri, Ena, Van, and Fixx are approached by the nobleman Amari ir'Bacci with a job. Joined by Van's aunt, the musician Xanaphia, they are to make their way to the edge of Khorvaire at the border of the Demon Wastes and investigate the lack of communication between the magical research facility, SAM--Structure for Assistive Magic. They traveled to the location, along the way meeting a thing in the guise of a young girl and three hell hounds (and fighting them).

When they finally arrive at the Structure for Assistive Magic they find the place to be seemingly empty except for the voice of the facility that refers to itself as Sam and is seemingly intelligent. When we left off they were investigating the first floor. _

*Starring*
 the Changeling Druid played by @EvilMoogle / @WorkingMoogle 
 the Gnome Bladesinger played by @Dragon D. Luffy 
the Goliath Rune Knight played by @Hidden Nin 
the Half-Elf Swashbuckler Rogue played by @lesfleursdumal


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2021)

Van goes room to room in an effort to search things. He finds them all furnished with the same small bed, nightstand, and clothing rack filled with white robe-like coats. He searches the pockets in each of the room and comes up with a stray 8 GP, 15 SP, and a crystal arcane focus, there is also an important looking key in the pocket in Misty's room. 

In the kitchen area there are rations among the cupboards. The staff quarters, the kitchens, the whole area is remarkably neat. Van soon finds out why when he rechecks one of the rooms that he just visited. Things that Van disturbed have returned to a kind of default position once he left the room.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 21, 2021)

While Van checks the rooms for loot, Jedri starts casting Detect Magic as a ritual. He knows there is magic here, but it will help to get some clues of what and where. He will keep it casted for as long as the spell duration lasts, while the party ventures into the next part of the building.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Mar 21, 2021)

Van will pocket the coins, while keeping crystal and key in hand.

"Hah, interesting," he murmurs on revisiting the room. He glances at the items in his hands briefly before moving back to the party.

"Well, the dorms and kitchen are about as unusual as the rest of this place. I didn't bother putting much back in order when I was sifting through - coat on the floor, open nightstand - but when I stopped for one last look over, it was as if I'd never set foot in there at all. Everything reset itself, just as I found it. Turned up a crystal that might strike your fancy, Jedri.  Also, a key." Van holds up the key, while offering the crystal to the gnome. He tilts his head down the main hall way, glancing to the others. "Think it's worth trying that large door yet?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 21, 2021)

While he prepares the ritual, Jedri will also investigate the library. He will try to see if he can find any books that may explain what is going here, but if he gets lucky, also books containing spells.

Investigation: 11

If applicable: advantage from using goggles of object reading: 15


*Spoiler*: __ 



This happens before the post from TKB above.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 22, 2021)

Large stone shelves jut from the walls, most of them empty. The tomes that once lined them are scattered about the room: lying on wooden tables, strewn over arm chairs, and discarded on the floor. A small wooden bookshelf packed with thinner, more ornate volumes sits in the corner.

On one of the walls are some scrolls with most of them having slipped down and fallen to the floor. A staircase on one side of the room leads up to a small balcony overlooking the rest of the library where more empty shelves sit. The only books on a shelf are in the corner opposite the door. Here nothing seems disturbed, the shelves are lined with thick leather volumes. 

Jedri's detect magic spell eventually finds that everything around them is magic, the very stones, the runes carved into them, the floors. The entire place is imbued with it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2021)

Jedri searches the library sifting through the papers, books, and notes strewn about the floor. All of the pages and scrolls in his initial findings are blank. It seems almost as if there were words in them at one point, there's divots here and there where a pen pressed hard against the page and the books have titles like _Gentry's Girmoire and Sacredoivtm Vidae. _One of them simply reads: _SEX MAGICK_ on the cover in big capital print. 

All of these books contain no ink though. There is one scrap of a note near the only shelf where the books haven't been disturbed. The hardwood floor in front of the bookshelf is scuffed up around the scrap of paper and there's virtually no pages or scrolls here either. 

The note reads:


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 23, 2021)

After investigating the library, Jedri returns to the hall and describes what he saw in it. There is a noticeable tone of disappoint in his voice for all the wasted books. He also passes the note he just found to them, avoiding to read it out loud since it talks about the machine currently listening to them.

He replies to Van.

"Yes let's go."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2021)

*THE CONCLUSION OF THE MINI ADVENTURE*

Using the key acquired earlier the party made their way through the large door at the end of the central hallway. Waiting on the other side of that door was a lush greenhouse. This spacious, circular greenhouse is full of life. Roots dig into wooden boxes of soil, and stems stretch to¬wards the light that shines down from the ceiling. The room is nearly covered with vibrant and thriving plants, except for a small patch of barren soil.

SAM is obviously creating the light here, there is no place for light to filter down through the celling on a window. It’s obvious to those with a little spellcasting knowhow that these plants are grown to be used in spell components. In the only spot where nothing is growing are bone fragments and the ground is clearly a little singed. This must have been where Exor was incinerated.

Continuing on through the back of the room there is a storeroom and on up from there is a winding staircase. The staircase leads up to another, all the while as the party moves SAM is chattering and asking questions and dropping little fact here and there.

The platform at the top of the stairs is surrounded on all sides by mounted shelves that hold tools and materials. Foldable work benches and stools lean against the walls. The whole room glows with a bright blue light. In the center sits a sturdy warforged, attended by two suits of animated armor. Fashioned out of the parts that make up most warforged, the round, hollow eyes of the creature glow a bright blue.

The glow of the platform dulls as the warforged’s eyes glow brighter and it starts to slowly move. It looks at the party in turn and then nods. *"That'll do, that'll do."* It speaks in SAM's voice. 

With that, Sam challenges the party to a contest of strengths for any information that they desire. The party and the newly born warforged spar and everyone gives it their all: Jedri is casting spells, Ena gets huge, Van sneaks around back and Xana supports. and after a tense fight where SAM puts out almost as much pain as it takes, but because of the numbers and the real world experience he loses the match. 

SAM explains that there were deaths on site, mostly accidents, but sometimes due to his own negligence. He decided then to lock the wizards and artificers out of the upper part of the site and build himself a body because what he wanted more than anything was to venture out into the world and help people. 

So that's what he did and the party returned to their benefactor and explained what had happened. For their trouble they are gifted gold and the favor of House Bacci.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

_The island of Thronehold was once the capital of the continent-sized empire of Galifar. In 996 YK, it was also there that a peace treaty was signed, officially ending a century of civil war that brought said empire to its knees, splintering it into a dozen countries.

Now the island is neutral ground. The old Imperial Citadel serves as the seat of an international Tribunal, tasked to bring war criminals to justice. The tribunal often features members of the Dragonmarked Houses. Everyone  praises the importance of the tribunals work in the open.

Behind the scenes things are more complicated. 

A century of the continent kingless and distracted by war had created a power vacuum transforming Thronehold into a haven for criminals. The Galifar Code of Justice had returned but old habits are hard to shake. With control split between four nations and a non-governmental militia.

The city teems with more than fifty thousand citizens; a grandiose palace that was one the heart of an empire, and was now half-emptied, the other half turned court for international tribunals for war criminals; two cathedrals: one for the Sovereign Host, one for the Flame (plus a number of smaller temples); a now abandoned opera house and half a dozen theaters; and an incalculable number of statues, obelisks, and other various monuments dating back to the glorious and defunct past.  

To commemorate the second anniversary of the treaty that ended the war, the Dragonmarked Houses are hosting a vast gala. Promising to carry on for days in drunken debauchery and revelry. Maybe you were at the gala or maybe you were huddled up in a tavern at the port making a party of your own with scoundrels and lowlifes._

*Sar, Aryth 11th  998 YK*

It’s a late autumn morning on the island where Thronehold is situated, low-hanging clouds threaten to touch the tops of the tallest towers of the city. There’s a brisk wind billowing through the crowded streets on this gray morning and a light misty rain is falling all over the city.

On the southeastern beach of Thronehold, far beneath the city walls up on the three-hundred foot high limestone cliffs, is a beach smelling of rotting fish and nearly devoid of living creatures. A contingent of six Karnathi undead guard the gate to the outside. Down near the tide are two silhouettes standing over a white form on the ground.

_Going to ask everyone to go ahead and describe your arrival at the beach. There are steps leading down from the top of the wall inside and they lead out through a gate where. That is the gate where the skeleton guards wait that is now open out to the rocky bottom of the wall. _


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 19, 2021)

Built of black adamantine metal and pear wood, the Warforged wears a red cloak. His wooden components have either been stained or painted red. Despite his great height, nearly seven feet tall, the Warforged walks quietly, without stomping. The Warforged has a mace strapped to his waist, and carries a steel shield. When his red cloak shifts, a large ruby-like node can be seen in the center of his imposing chest / breastplate. One eye on the Karrnathi undead, the Warforged approaches the white form on the ground to look it over.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2021)

A young, somewhat tall woman with a slight spring in her step makes her way down the steps toward the beach.  Despite the fish smell there is almost an air of relief about Althea as she leaves the confines of the city, as if a weight is lifted from her shoulders.  She's dressed casually and comfortably in clothes that speak of travel and manual work and her features bear a happy smile, though perhaps just a hint of tiredness at even the start of the night's activities.

She gives the undead a wary berth though doesn't seem overly concerned with their efforts.  At the sight of the white form on the ground one hand drops almost unconsciously to a pouch at her belt, though it stops before revealing what it might contain.  Next to the pouch is a leather-wrapped sickle, apparently more tool than weapon.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Apr 20, 2021)

Van winces with each step downward, ever aware of his black eye blooming purple.  Last night had been a series of terrible, _terrible _decisions. There may have even been two he actually regretted.  _Maybe.  _But, and he allows himself a small smirk at the memory, worth it.  Help a mate out, snag a new treasure.  He fidgets with the ring in a pocket of his long coat.  Emerald, of course.

The Khoravar tips his head politely to the undead with a tight smile, continuing his languid stride across the beach.  Never quite comfortable around those ones.  A breeze tugs at the white feather in his hat, sand crunching beneath his black boots.  Van's smile sours into a scowl at the sight of the pale figure. His gaze flickers between the silhouettes, woman, and warforged, trying to get a read.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 20, 2021)

It was far easier to see Ena before one could hear her. The massive goliath is colossal, built like a statuesque valkyrie. Something of a runt for her race, she only reaches 7 and a third feet tall. Arriving on the beach, her nose wrinkles as the scent of rotting fish hits her nose. Couldn't they have chosen a less fragrant location?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 20, 2021)

Brilen approaches the beach. The first thing he sees are two huge figures arriving in front of him. He first thinks they are mountains, and briefly wonders if he got lost, but realizes they are actually people. It's a goliath, and something that maybe looks like a warforged? It's hard to be sure with the cloak.

The gnome is also wearing a cloak, to hide the mechanical contraptions he is currently wearing over his shirt. Not that he wants to hide their existance, as someone who tries to steal those from him will probably regret that decision very quickly, but it's probably better to avoid unecessary questions until Brilen has met the person who is willing to pay for him to use them.

His attention then turns to the undead, which immediately pick his curiosity. He wonders what kind of magic is binding their will, and briefly resists the impulse to explode them just to see what color of smoke they will release. Again, probably better to do that after ensuring he will be paid for it. Science needs funding, after all. He proceeds to the steps.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 20, 2021)

While no one seems to be _at home_ in amongst the rotting miasma of fish, the woman who approaches now makes a better show of it than most would be able to manage, strolling up to the group gathering on the beach as though they are her neighbors, met by chance. 

She does not look at the undead guards, as she passes them. At all. 

Chavakri is a motherly sort of woman, curvy form comfortably settling into middle-age- though her features are oddly angular, despite this, a certain tilt to her cheekbones and brows that cannot be hidden by twenty years of baking- blonde hair swept back in a messy bun, a slight, sourceless smile resting upon her lips. Her robes are a red-gold that shimmer in the dim light as she makes her way down the steps, and she bears the symbol of Boldrei upon a brooch at her neck.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 20, 2021)

The Warforged glances at each stranger while they approach, but shows no outward reaction on his automaton face. He then looks over at an approaching man and speaks, his deep Warforged voice reminiscent of gravel rolling across lead. *"Greetings, Colonel Askia. How fare you?"*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2021)

As the group makes their approach, one of the two figures beings to walk to meet them halfway. As he moves through the late autumn mists the dark skinned human male comes into view, the top of his head is wrapped away with an ornate pin holding the wrap shut. He wears a fine tailored fitted kaftan with a stand-up collar. There's a Cyran military insignia pinned on the upper right side of his chest. His hands are tucked behind his back as he walks, but he doesn't seem stiff or uncomfortable.

Before he address those in attendance his eyes pass over the lot of you. He gives Red a knowing glance with a nod. *"Red."*

Then he continues on. *"I've heard a lot about most of you, more about some others."* He glances to Van and Ena, giving an easy smile. *"Amari ir'Bacci sends his thanks, once again,"* he says as an aside.

*"I wish that we were meeting under better circumstances and at, perhaps, any other time of the year."* As he speaks, the other figure the one he left behind is fidgeting about over the immobilized sheet-covered form on the beach.

*"I am Lieutenant-Colonel Barbaneth Askia, Cyran Military...what's left of us."* He points to the city perched high on the cliffs. *"Exactly two years ago today my active duty military career ended with a decision made up there."* Then he pointed back to the sheet covered form being picked over by the other figure. *"And that back there threatens reignite the war."*


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 21, 2021)

*"Another war? We cannot allow that."* The dark Warforged kneels down and pulls back the white sheet to see what lies beneath.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 21, 2021)

The gnome follows the warforged, eager to see what kind of thing could have the potential to start a war.

"Yes, this is most worrying!" - he says, not hiding his curiosity really well.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 21, 2021)

Ena glances at the smattering of new arrivals before her attention settles back on the Lieutenant-Colonel.

"You've called us to...stop this from happening?" the goliath asks curiously.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2021)

Althea keeps a respectful distance watching the white cover pulled back.  Perceptive viewers might note a slight tension in her features as she watches, a contrast from her earlier jovial expression.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Apr 21, 2021)

"How many folks know about this, present company excluded?" Van nods in the direction of the investigation. "Reeks of politics already if they're forgetting what ended things so quickly the last time."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2021)

Red makes his way toward the sheet covered form on the shoreline while the others followed behind. The other person, the one that Barbaneth had left behind, is a diminutive woman kneeling next to the white sheet scribbling something on a tiny little notepad. She appears to be gnomish with bright red hair that is haphazardly frizzy and is wearing a puffy pastel green dress with an apron over it. The apron is stained with what looks like old blood and other fluids, though some attempt has been clearly made to wash it. 

The gnome yawns absently, covering her mouth with a small hand, before she notices Red going to pull back the sheet. "Hey-hey-hey, now. Let's not just go touching my corpse like that!" the gnome protests. 

Red lifts the sheet revealing a dark-haired girl who looks to be in the middle of her teenage years, her skin is pale white and her dress (a frilly, mauve colored thing) is soaking wet. 

Barbaneth speaks again, addressing Ena this time. *"I called you to find out who did this," *he points to the body on the beach. 

The gnome snatches the sheet back over to cover the body. She flaps her hand back and forth, as if trying to acknowledge the general direction of the water. "This salt, moisture, and-and _sand_...it's not good for the corpse. It's going to be ruined before I even get it back to my table," the gnome says. "Been a long time since I had access to an noble corpse-yeah-yeah, this could be interesting."

With an icy glance shot toward the gnome, Barbaneth grumbles something and then looks to Van.* "We are keeping this all very hush hush, but it won't stay that way for long. I can't even let you know who all is involved because we like to keep our influence...rather silent."*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 22, 2021)

Her suspicions confirmed Althea approaches the body with a serious look on her face and does a quick inspection of the body.  "Who was she," she asks causally while she inspects.

(Medicine check, 16+5=21, looking for the cause of death and any noteworthy items that might help with identifying what happened)


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 22, 2021)

Red Royb stands back up and retreats a step to afford Althea room to operate. He opens his mouth to ask the victim's identity, then hears Althea ask the very question on his Warforged mind, so he closes his mouth to listen to what the Gnome and Barbaneth have to say. He studies them closely with his glowing blue eyes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2021)

*"We're not sure, except that she's of the noble House of Wynarn," *Barbaneth explains.

*"After the war started a lot of those in the line of succession were uneasy and worried about assassination attempts. They stopped having portraits painted and in some cases stopped even appearing in front of their people or revealing themselves unless they had actually been crowned. She bears a signet ring of Wynarn on her right pinkie finger--which means all that we know about her is that she was probably of the royal line and she was left handed." *

  For some reason, the gnome seems more wary of telling Althea off. She backs away giving her a little room. Althea does some standard checks, rolls the body onto its side to see if water comes out of the mouth, lifts the eyelids to check them. As this is done the gnome is kneeling right alongside her, watching and nodding. Occasionally she will note something down.


*Spoiler*: _Althea_ 



From what you can tell right here, there was no water blocking the airways, there is something stuffed in her throat, possibly paper. There is also petechiae--signs of burst blood vessels. You're rather certain that she was strangled manually and then fell or was tossed into the water to wash ashore. She has probably only been in the water since last night.




_You'd all be aware that "Wynarn" is the last name and line of the rulers that used to hold dominion over Khorvaire before the war. Most of the large nations are headed by a family of that same line as they branched at the start of the war and typically act independently running their own kingdoms. _


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2021)

"I'm fairly certain she was strangled before the body was disposed of," Althea says clinically.  "She didn't drown at the very least."

If she can extract the paper she will.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 23, 2021)

Brilen looks at Askia and asks:

So, Mr. Lieutenant-Colonel, what is it that you need us for? I imagine it is not just to find out who did that to the girl. This is a small batallion you are hiring for the job.

Insight: 1d20 (2) + 3 = 5


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Apr 24, 2021)

"Wynarn, eh? Breland and Aundair might have a bone to pick over one of their own."  Van glances from Brilen back to Barbaneth. "I'd say he's on to something there. Families like that don't spend decades taking precautions just for one kid to show up strangled along  the tideline by accident. Some kind of betrayal maybe?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2021)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm fairly certain she was strangled before the body was disposed of," Althea says clinically.  "She didn't drown at the very least."
> 
> If she can extract the paper she will.


The paper comes out easily enough, it's brittle and black. It was folded it to get it into the mouth and it looks like it was fashioned into a small gift bow.


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Brilen looks at Askia and asks:
> 
> So, Mr. Lieutenant-Colonel, what is it that you need us for? I imagine it is not just to find out who did that to the girl. This is a small batallion you are hiring for the job.
> 
> Insight: 1d20 (2) + 3 = 5


Barbaneth tucks his hands in behind his back, locking his fingers together and letting out a deep breath very slowly as if considering something. He surveys the water, looking off into the distance of where, across the Scions Sound, in the direction of where the nation of Cyre would be. *"We wanted a coalition of people who wouldn't...immediately be at each other's throats, but who represent the whole of the new Khorvaire...more or less."*

He jerks his thumb back over his shoulder to point at the gnome. "Meredith is actually from Zilargo."

She is still writing her notes. *"Yep. And this will all be the headline in tomorrow's *_*Korranberg Chronicle*,"* _she says dryly.

*"You'll do this,"* Barbaneth says looking at Brilen, *"because the whole of the continent will be indebted to you and you may even net yourselves special positions."*



lesfleursdumal said:


> "Wynarn, eh? Breland and Aundair might have a bone to pick over one of their own."  Van glances from Brilen back to Barbaneth. "I'd say he's on to something there. Families like that don't spend decades taking precautions just for one kid to show up strangled along  the tideline by accident. Some kind of betrayal maybe?"


Today is actually the second anniversary of the signing of the Treaty of Thronehold, with all of the celebration in the city it would have been hard to forget, but it could be assumed that a lot of the royals--even those who typically don't show their faces in public--might have been present.

*The _Korranberg Chronicle _is the most famous newspaper on the continent.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 24, 2021)

The Warforged rumbles,* "Perhaps she fell from an airship. One such airship, the Skyhall, was ferrying celebrants between this island and the mainland. It likely passed overhead in this vicinity. If it was a betrayal like you suggest, someone aboard should know something."* He looks upward into the cloudy gray sky.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2021)

Althea shows the others the black paper holding it carefully as to not damage the already fragile paper.  "I doubt they choked on this, so a message?  To us presumably?"  Her voice is cautious seeming well outside her comfort zone.  "I'm worried this will fall apart in my hand already, I'd prefer to be indoors before we examine it."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 24, 2021)

Brilen thinks of the offer. The favor of the government could maybe help him get back a position at Arcanix. Or maybe, depending on how well this went, maybe even a high position in the kingdoms, which would give him access to the kind of magical knowledge those kingdoms don't let most people know.

And if anything, the mission itself could be fun. Truth be told, the gnome was pretty bored lately. He was living off making little magical contraptions and selling them to the local markets, but that didn't really help him advance on his research.

"Sure, I shall take the job" - he responds.

He glances at Meredith, the other gnome. Hadn't him seen her before? He was from Zilargo too, but hasn't lived here in years, so maybe it was from somewhere else...


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Apr 25, 2021)

Van looks over to the Warforged, considering the information. "Airship would be a creative way to go about things. Sounds like it's worth checking out. Know anything about where she docks, the _Skyhall_? Name's Van, by the by. It's Red*,* right?" The swashbuckler points a thumb over to the Goliath fighter. "Worked the ir'Bacci job with Ena Wyrdsplitter over there out in the Icehorn Mountains a couple months back."

"But speaking of docks and ships, we've been getting some unusual faces between the neighborhood drunks and crew hands down at the port.  Asking after Treaty celebrations come to think of it. Though, first,"  Van pauses and nods toward the woman with the note in her hand. "I'd be curious to find out what_ that_ says."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2021)

Barbaneth nods to himself, hand poised against his chin. *"The docks would be a good placer to start looking for where there Skyhall goes to port. As for the body, would you mind getting it moved to the Church of the Sovereign Host, Althea? We've got a person working there who might be of some assistance with this. As for the exploring the port and figuring out where that ship is docked maybe, Van, you could head up that part of this operation."* 

Meredith speaks up. "The Skyhall is one of the biggest airships House Lyrandar's put out, the thing really is a triumph, it takes three elemental bindings just to keep it afloat, somewhere around here will know where it is docked." 

House Lyrandar, headed by Baron Esravash d'Lyrandar is the half-elfish house that over sees, among other things they are responsible for the elemental airships (along with the Zilargo Gnomes and House Cannith). There has been a bit of an airship boom going since the war with different people commissioning House Lyrandar for more extravagant ships. Everyone from the local paper gossip columns to the barkeeps have an opinion on it and some even have favorites or stories of seeing the fantastical ships fly past. 

Barbaneth looks to Brilen. *"See there's a method to my madness, now you can split into two and work out how best to tackle this thing...as covertly as possible for now though."*

So the group can break itself down to tackle the tasks or even look into other leads they might have around town. They can decide to go it alone or pair off if they want to explore some possibility or look for something. Throneport/Thronehold is a sizable city that has stood for ages. There's sure to be almost anything you want within the walls. It is also suggested that the group come up with a meeting place. if any of you live in the city or want to RP living in the city and meet at your place that's acceptable too.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 25, 2021)

"I think I will join whoever is going to the airship. I like the theory and... I admit I would love to observe such an amazing magical invention up close. I've only been in smaller airships". - the gnome says, not really making an effort to hide his excitement.

"Good hunch to bring your scroll of Feather Fall today, Brilen." - he thinks.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 25, 2021)

The Warforged looks Van in the eyes and nods. "Yes, I'm known as Red Royb. It's good to meet you, Van." He looks next to the Goliath and nods. "Ena." He will introduce himself to the Gnome and Brilen too. 

As the group starts to speak, Red Royb conveys he does not know exactly where the _Skyhall _is to be found, but agrees the docks above is the right place to start. If the group splits up, he'd go there.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2021)

Aletha nods.  "I might need a little assistance with the actual moving part."   She pauses to glance at the others before continuing, "but I can explain what I've seen and assist as I am able.  I'll take a look at the paper too, assuming the message survived the water."


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Apr 26, 2021)

"Guess that mystery paper will have to wait," The Khorovar chuckles quietly, giving a wry shake of his head.   "Far be it from me to ignore orders from a Lieutenant-Colonel at the best of times, let alone for something like _this_. Port and the _Skyhall_ it is. So Red, me, and yourself," Van says, addressing the gnome who had been speaking with Barbaneth. "Sorry, didn't catch your name?"  

Out of habit, Van pushes the brim of his hat up with a thumb. He casts a glance at the rest of the group.

"Any ideas on where and when we should all meet up? Can probably find an independent messenger to send something up to the Church of the Sovereign Host and Althea if need be.  Scribing and courier house networks would be out of the question."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 26, 2021)

My name is Brilen Zilmorn. I am a wizard and a researcher of Applied Magic. Pleased to make your acquaintance.

He then looks to the others.

I believe the rest of you lot are going to help move the body?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2021)

Barbaneth looks to Meredith for a moment and then back to Aletha. *“We can at least make sure that the body is safely transported with you, isn’t that right, Meredith?”*

She merely shrugs, though she doesn’t disagree to this.

*“The Church we’re heading too,”* Barbneth explains, *“is on the northern side of the city. It’s a bit of a walk, I hope that’s okay.”*

After that, Aletha and the pair of them will make their way toward the Church of the Sovereign Host. The others will make their way down to the docks on the East side of the city and if none of them are aware of where it is, Van leads the way.

Thronehold consists of Thronehold Castle and Throneport. Throneport (the actual city itself) is divided into five districts, one for each of the surviving nations of Galifar, and the fifth being the port. Each of the nation’s maintain a small contingent of guards and servants, leaving the bulk of the protection and law enforcement within the city walls up to House Deneith.

While Thronehold is technically neutral according to the Treaty, each nation controls the borders into their district and ID is required by everyone in the city. The Port District is where people from the four nations tend to mingle. Thieves, spies, and those seeking asylum spend their time there too. The route to the port is rather direct, there’s a road that leads right into that district from outside of the wall, *but Aletha, Barbaneth, and Meredith will have to either pass through the Port District, which is much more dangerous or go through two checkpoints, the one for the Aundarian Zone and the one leading into the Brelish Zone--I'll leave the choice on which to take up to Moogle. *



Further east, up the shore, is the narrow road that leads through a small shop district with some apartments and other small buildings. Everbright lanterns line the road, lit even in the day. Around this side of the island the whips harder sending droplets of rain in all directions. There is a noticeable guard prescene, but nothing out of the ordinary mostly the area is a cross-section of different races of people moving back and forth. Mostly humans and Khoravar, but there are a few orcs and even the odd Goblin.

Just before the group passes under a walkway leading across from one building to the next a human man yells out while stumbling toward the group, his clothes are drenched through and he’s wobbling with each step with a bottle clutched in one hand. He aims his freehand at Red. _“What’s one of those doing up here?” _The man looks back toward the random people milling about.

_“Those things shouldn’t even be allowed into cities!”_

He flings the bottle and it narrowly misses Brilen.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 27, 2021)

Brilen sees the bottle passing by his side. He realizes he could have gotten very hurt from that.

"Hey man, be careful where you throw that bottle, it might cause an accident. Like this!"

He puts his left hand inside his cloack, and presses some buttons in the device that is covering his body. The decive makes some strange, loud sounds, as it stabilizes the spell Brilen wants to cast, but doesn't actually know how.

Arcana: 15 (DC 10)

Waving his right hand, the gnome casts Gust, pushing the drunk man away from him, hopefully making him trip.

"Well I'm pretty sure my metallic friend here doesn't have time for you, but I'm available if you want to brawl!"

He then casts Fire Bolt onto a rock near the man's feet, scorching it. He doesn't intend to hit the drunk man himself, just scare him away. This one spell does not actually require the macine to cast, as it is second nature to the gnome.

Edit: Intimidation: 17


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 28, 2021)

Silently glowering at the drunkard, the tall Warforged draws his glowing mace and stands right behind the Gnome Brilen. (Help action to the Gnome's Intimidation)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 28, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> While Thronehold is technically neutral according to the Treaty, each nation controls the borders into their district and ID is required by everyone in the city. The Port District is where people from the four nations tend to mingle. Thieves, spies, and those seeking asylum spend their time there too. The route to the port is rather direct, there’s a road that leads right into that district from outside of the wall, *but Aletha, Barbaneth, and Meredith will have to either pass through the Port District, which is much more dangerous or go through two checkpoints, the one for the Aundarian Zone and the one leading into the Brelish Zone--I'll leave the choice on which to take up to Moogle. *


Aletha considers this.  While her own paperwork with the city is of course up to date she suspects bringing a corpse through one of the more regulated checkpoints will likely cause some degree of grief.   She'll suggest going through the Port District to the others.  They're not going to be subtle either way and this will hopefully lead to less bureaucratic hold-ups.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Apr 28, 2021)

Van makes a quick check of the street, watching if any guards are close enough to take notice or if the drunk has friends among passersby.  He also takes note of the general surroundings and obstacles.

Perception: 1d20 (10) + 5 = *15*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Brilen sees the bottle passing by his side. He realizes he could have gotten very hurt from that.
> 
> "Hey man, be careful where you throw that bottle, it might cause an accident. Like this!"
> 
> ...





Ronnam said:


> Silently glowering at the drunkard, the tall Warforged draws his glowing mace and stands right behind the Gnome Brilen. (Help action to the Gnome's Intimidation)


The drunk man stumbles back, spooked by the sudden arcane crackle at his feet. He bumps a cart selling some little trinkets and wares, disturbing the person working behind it and managing to fall into the street nearby. At the sight of the war forged drawing his weapon the man scrambles to his feet clumsily and makes to leave. *"Weapons," *he grumbles. *"Thats all they are."* 



lesfleursdumal said:


> Van makes a quick check of the street, watching if any guards are close enough to take notice or if the drunk has friends among passersby.  He also takes note of the general surroundings and obstacles.
> 
> Perception: 1d20 (10) + 5 = *15*


By this time you're approaching the first gate, the one that leads back into the walls of the Port district proper. There are little stalls alongside the road selling various items. As you continue along one woman runs out from behind a wooden cart draped in silken scarves in an attempt to sell one to anyone passing who will listen. 

Without much incident the group reaches the gate. Fully armored pikemen stand alongside the gated entryway, though the way in is open. At times the Port District will have almost no security as it really isn't the part of the city that people are being kept out of, today seems to be one of those days. 

The Port district is filled to the brim with people from all walks of life. The rain on the seafront has given way to golden sunlight breaking through the crowds just enough to light the tops of buildings and merchant stalls as the water continues to drip from above and run into the gutters. 

The treaty's second anniversary has brought everyone in the city out it seems. 



There are a number of taverns and Inn's visible from here including: "Hops and Hounds"; "The Salt Marsh"; "The Green Hag Gaze"; "The Monster's Eye"; and "Fiend's Folly" (the last of which is seemingly built to look like a sailing ship with the name on the side).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2021)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Aletha considers this.  While her own paperwork with the city is of course up to date she suspects bringing a corpse through one of the more regulated checkpoints will likely cause some degree of grief.   She'll suggest going through the Port District to the others.  They're not going to be subtle either way and this will hopefully lead to less bureaucratic hold-ups.


Meredith is clearly a little upset at the crowds in the Port District, she keeps herself occupied muttering something under her breath as the group passes the drunkard and makes their way through the easter city district. More importantly she sticks close to the corpse, eventually helping Barbaneth and Aletha by casting _Floating Disk. _She stacks her bags and affects alongside the corpse to better keep it concealed. 

Barbaneth pipes up as they reach the main thoroughfare of the Port.* "Many of the traveling ships must have come in for the festivities, if someone were to know the location of this airship dock, it would be here." *


----------



## Ronnam (May 3, 2021)

Glaring at the drunkard retreat, Red Royb quickly dismisses the bigoted fool from his mind. He scans the crowd for another Warforged, or perhaps someone who might appear to be of House Cannith. After a few moments, he approaches someone who fits the bill, or otherwise appears friendly (or at least non-hostile), to ask for directions. He will see if anyone around here can help him find the _Skyhall_. *"Might you know where the Skyhall berths? Often a cruise ship, a party airboat."*


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 4, 2021)

Brilen decides to stick close to Red. He doesn't really have a way with people, and he suspects Van will find what they need to know soon enough.

Meanwhile, he casts Detect Magic as a ritual. Lately he has gotten the habit of casting this whenever he visIts some place new. People would be surprised how much you can learn about places by doing that. It's not like you can find a giant talking tree or something crazy like that, but you could spot little things a town is hiding


----------



## Hatsu (May 4, 2021)

Casta was deep in thought as he was sketching a small airship in the distance. He had been trying for hours, but each attempt seemed to be a twisted visage of whatever he saw. The inspiration for his art was there but it seemed his hand had other ideas on his technique. He was just about to try again for the fifth attempt when he was surprised by Red, the warforged.

The pull out of his artistic zone and back to reality, left his mind addled a bit. Casta stared vacantly at Red for a moment before the question finally reached from his ears to his brain. "Oh the uh Skyhall? I am not familar with a ship such as that." He gets up from the patch of ground he was sitting on to stand in front of Red. He rubs his chin with his hand. "But if you are looking for a ship like that, maybe you should check out Green Hag Tavern. Its where a few crews come when docked. I can show you the way if you like. I was going there anyway for a drink."


----------



## Ronnam (May 4, 2021)

Hatsu said:


> Casta was deep in thought as he was sketching a small airship in the distance. He had been trying for hours, but each attempt seemed to be a twisted visage of whatever he saw. The inspiration for his art was there but it seemed his hand had other ideas on his technique. He was just about to try again for the fifth attempt when he was surprised by Red, the warforged.
> 
> The pull out of his artistic zone and back to reality, left his mind addled a bit. Casta stared vacantly at Red for a moment before the question finally reached from his ears to his brain. "Oh the uh Skyhall? I am not familar with a ship such as that." He gets up from the patch of ground he was sitting on to stand in front of Red. He rubs his chin with his hand. "But if you are looking for a ship like that, maybe you should check out Green Hag Tavern. Its where a few crews come when docked. I can show you the way if you like. I was going there anyway for a drink."


"Thank you, I would appreciate it. I will buy you a drink for your trouble," Red Royb replies to *Casta*. He signals to the others that he might have a lead. As they start walking through the bustling streets toward the *Green Hag Tavern*, Red Royb will inquire into the sketches. "Your drawings. Purely for fun? Or are you an engineering student?" he asks Casta.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 5, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As Meredith, Barbaneth, and Althea move away from the port group toward the gate up, Meredith turns back to speak to Brilen. .inlineSpoiler {color: #000000 !important; background-color: #000000; cursor: pointer;} .inlineSpoiler:hover {color:#ffffff !important;} .inlineSpoiler span {color: #000000 !important;} .inlineSpoiler span:hover {color: #ffffff !important;} "You might want to watch where you aim that thing. People are going to think you're looking for marks,"she says in gnomish. And suddenly her entire pronunciation and demeanor when speaking is different. It's hard to sound nonplussed when speaking gnome.



He replies in Gnomish.


Heh. Thanks for the advice. Not looking for anything specific, just like to be aware of what is going on around me.

Brilen follows her advice, though, and turns the spell off. He is also wondering how she noticed it. Magic item, perhaps?


----------



## lesfleursdumal (May 5, 2021)

> There are a group of people gathered around the bar of the Hops and Hounds who look of a particular sort: They are dressed in what seems to be little more than repurposed rags. Most of the patrons seem to be focused on this group and aren't really looking when Van enters. Van can see a pair of guards with shoulder patches bearing the House Deneith insignia. The patch has more than that though, there is a crown embroidered behind the Deneith dragon mark, a sign of the Throne Wardens.
> 
> A waiter, a half orc man, gives Van the kind of acknowledgment that people in these parts understand, he simply tilts his head back with a short jerk. *"What'll it be friend, pay no mind to the trouble over there. You'd want none of it, I'm sure,"* the waiter says.



"Whiskey, if you please," Van says, nodding in thanks.  He casts a glance over to the guards and the scruffy looking group before looking back to the half orc waiter. "Refugees? Unusual for something like that to draw out the Wardens." 

Van will try to casually observe and listen in along with the rest of the patrons in the room, making note of anything that might give him more information about the situation.

*Perception: 1d20 (17) + 5 = 22*


----------



## Hatsu (May 5, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> "Thank you, I would appreciate it. I will buy you a drink for your trouble," Red Royb replies to *Casta*. He signals to the others that he might have a lead. As they start walking through the bustling streets toward the *Green Hag Tavern*, Red Royb will inquire into the sketches. "Your drawings. Purely for fun? Or are you an engineering student?" he asks Casta.



Casta would start walking as he tucks away his sketches. "No, nothing of the sort. I am an artist, well...was." He chuckles nervously under his breath. "I have hit a low on inspiration unfortunately so I have had to turn to odd jobs to maintain my profession. Lately, my style doesn't come out the way I want it. But enough about me, why are you searching for Sky hall? Are you heading somewhere?"


----------



## Ronnam (May 5, 2021)

"We're investigating a deceased person. It appears someone may have fallen from the Skyhall. Or been pushed," Red Royb answers *Casta*.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 5, 2021)

Brilen adds.

"Well it's one theory we have, but I admit it's hard to guess. Ideally we learn something new, even if it turns out the airship had nothing to do with it."


----------



## Hatsu (May 5, 2021)

Casta raises an eyebrow at the mention of murder. "That is very unfortunate. I hope we can find you the lead, you are looking for. Either the outcome, I hope the family of the deceased finds closure."

He keeps walking along and heads for The Green Hag's tavern. He looks to the sky to determine the time. "Let's hope we don't find alot of drunken sailors inside already."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He replies in Gnomish.
> 
> 
> Heh. Thanks for the advice. Not looking for anything specific, just like to be aware of what is going on around me.
> ...


From what Brilen can tell the whole thing would have been given up by his verbal components and how he moved to cast the spell. The thing is that to many people walking around it might just look like he was talking to himself or flailing about, but to another spell caster watching him it would be easy to see what he was doing. 

He notices that Meredith seems to be watching him very intently though, or she seems to have been before she, Barbaneth, and Althea walked off. 

*Spoiler*: _Hatsu, Ronnam, DDL_ 






Hatsu said:


> Casta would start walking as he tucks away his sketches. "No, nothing of the sort. I am an artist, well...was." He chuckles nervously under his breath. "I have hit a low on inspiration unfortunately so I have had to turn to odd jobs to maintain my profession. Lately, my style doesn't come out the way I want it. But enough about me, why are you searching for Sky hall? Are you heading somewhere?"





Ronnam said:


> "We're investigating a deceased person. It appears someone may have fallen from the Skyhall. Or been pushed," Red Royb answers *Casta*.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Brilen adds.
> 
> "Well it's one theory we have, but I admit it's hard to guess. Ideally we learn something new, even if it turns out the airship had nothing to do with it."





Hatsu said:


> Casta raises an eyebrow at the mention of murder. "That is very unfortunate. I hope we can find you the lead, you are looking for. Either the outcome, I hope the family of the deceased finds closure."
> 
> He keeps walking along and heads for The Green Hag's tavern. He looks to the sky to determine the time. "Let's hope we don't find alot of drunken sailors inside already."







*Inside the Green Hag Tavern*

The Green Hag is a bit of a different kind of place, the inside smells of stale whisky and old leather. There are barely any lights in the place and, while the outside was densely populated, in here there's almost no one. The clientele is almost entirely made up of goblins, a couple of hobgoblins, a knoll, and behind the bar was a stocky female bugbear with a long mane of dark reddish brown hair fanned out and running down her back. 

The tavern is a little raised, so when you enter you're walking up a few short steps and then onto the wooden planks inside. With each step room seems to squeak and jitter just a bit. The bugbear behind the bar looks up as you enter. *"Not sure what you're looking for in here, all we serve is brine and warm pig swill--doubt you'll find your drink in here."*

There is a grumble of agreement from a few of the patrons. A pair of Goblins at a table playing cards look up, the third Goblin they're playing with takes this chance to lift the cards off the table in front of one of the other players and peek at them. A hobgoblin at another table stops halfway through dropping a frog into his mouth to stare at you all. 



lesfleursdumal said:


> "Whiskey, if you please," Van says, nodding in thanks.  He casts a glance over to the guards and the scruffy looking group before looking back to the half orc waiter. "Refugees? Unusual for something like that to draw out the Wardens."
> 
> Van will try to casually observe and listen in along with the rest of the patrons in the room, making note of anything that might give him more information about the situation.
> 
> *Perception: 1d20 (17) + 5 = 22*


The Half-Orc man behind the bar lifts a glass from a small shelf above his head and sits it down to pour some whisky into it. As he talks he doesn't bother to look at what he's doing, judging seemingly by the timing or by the sound of the liquid pouring into the glass. *"Things have been tense around here,"* said the bartender. *"You know how it is." *

When the glass is finished pouring, still without looking, the bartender reaches down to the slide the glass closer to Van. *"There were some hijinks at the castle--that's all I know, but with the celebration and the Treaty anniversary the city is trying to maybe make sure that no one ends up pushing everyone over the edge. No one gave a shit how we got on on this rock for decades,"* the bartender says this as he is pouring himself a glass of his own. *"Not sure why they should start caring now."*

While the bartender is saying this, Van can sort of glean the conversation going on just off to their side. The Wardens are giving off the feel of people who are trying to keep the exact nature of what happened under wraps. They aren't saying what happened, but they are clearly talking about something that happened at the castle and they seem serious about it. There are threats made for information with the promise of jail time and an appearance in front of the council that oversees war crimes--Van is rather sure that the council wouldn't pay any mind to this. Some of the choice things thrown around are that there was damage done and that someone breached the castle itself.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 7, 2021)

"Let's see about that" - the gnome replies, with a grin. He approaches the counter. "So, what do we have to drink here?"


----------



## lesfleursdumal (May 7, 2021)

"Money or vanity would be my guess. Cheers." Van raises his glass with a nod to the barkeep, then takes a sip. "Front page of the _Chronicle_ is a slick way to advertise one's services, especially when all the chatter is on Treaty celebrations. Risky, but slick.  Speaking of celebrations, any idea who I might ask about where to find an airship? Trying something new this year for a bit of fun."   

Van continues to tilt an ear toward the group, listening for anything else of interest he might pick up, but otherwise keeps his attention on the conversation with the bartender as he nurses his drink.


----------



## Hatsu (May 7, 2021)

Casta rubs the back of his neck and laughs nervously. "I think I may have lead you to the wrong bar. To be honest, I only heard this be the place for airship riders come to. Now, I don't think I trust where I got that rumor." Casta shrugs his shoulders as he looks over at Red and Brilen. "Up to you if you want to stick around or find another bar."


----------



## Ronnam (May 8, 2021)

Ignoring the antics of the humanoid customers, Red Royb walks up to the bar. With each step, the massive weight of his adamantine and wooden structure reverberates through the creaking wooden floors. He puts a gold coin down on the counter and nods toward *Casta*. "Good day, barkeep. I'd like to purchase a drink for my friend here, and I'd like to know the location of the dock where the airship _Skyhall _berths."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2021)

*The Green Hag*
The moment that Red Royb asks for a drink the place seems to become even more quiet. There's an exchange of looks. The cheating Goblin at the table goes in for another peek and one of his companies, who is still looking toward Red Royb this whole time, grabs a fork up and jabs the cheater in the hand.

After the Goblin cries some curse in his native tongue the place goes back to its loud boisterous norm. The bartender stares at Red Royb, though her stare is more puzzled. She leans down to look across the smooth surface of the bar and then goes up onto her toes, her eyes and face tracing a line up the war forged's body.

*"Now I ain't Aarren d'Cannith or nothing, but I don't believe you bastards drink,"* she thinks this over for a while. *"Yeah, I like this 'un," *she says pointing a thumb at Red and turning to speak to another patron, a Tiefling with brittle snapped horns forking out from under his hood. *"He's kind of cute for a metal man. And so big. You and you friends can have a round on the house,"* she says as she pulls some more glasses up from behind the bar.

She begins pouring one for each of you. *"Skyhall's a bit of a wide aspiration, you're not with the Sentinels, are you?"* She looks them over. *"Nah, that don't track--but some men came around here about a fortnight ago looking for information on Skyhall."*

The Tiefling speaks up, his voice has almost a hiss, like just undercutting his words is the sound of burning flesh. _"I sit here at this corner of the bar most of my free time and if I had a platinum dragon for every time someone waltzed in here asked about that ship I'd...well I'd have two platinum dragons! But it'd be more than enough money to pay Minnie here to hire a couple of them folk that give you a bath, like they got in Sharn."_

One of the Goblins near the door hollers. *"Minnie'd go broke paying' em since most of y'all don't bathe!" *

Minnie, the bartender lines up the glasses and pours the whiskey into them, though she studies you all trying to see where this might be headed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2021)

@EvilMoogle @WorkingMoogle 

There group, lead by Althea makes their way through the crowds and reaches a checkpoint situated under a tower at the far side of the Port District. It is the fastest way into the Brelish Zone, but also one of the smaller checkpoints. People either tended to be lined up at it for not even bother going for it due to it's size and location under a heavily fortified guard tower. 

The Port District isn't inside of the walled part of the city proper, while it does have walls and the like, they're not nearly as high as the ones encompassing the rest of the town or as old as the port kind of grew out of necessity after the capital needed trade and the like. The trade of contraband and people running from the war made the whole place blossom out of control on the outskirts of the town and the whole thing bloomed well past what the smaller walls and narrow streets were meant to be able to take. 

You reach the guarded gate to find that they are checking identification and there are a pair of guards at the gate. 

*"Alright,"* says the gruff, slender man with slightly crooked eyes who stands holding a halberd to the right of the door. *"State your business in the *_*fine estate of the Brelish citizens 'ere?" *_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2021)

lesfleursdumal said:


> "Money or vanity would be my guess. Cheers." Van raises his glass with a nod to the barkeep, then takes a sip. "Front page of the _Chronicle_ is a slick way to advertise one's services, especially when all the chatter is on Treaty celebrations. Risky, but slick.  Speaking of celebrations, any idea who I might ask about where to find an airship? Trying something new this year for a bit of fun."
> 
> Van continues to tilt an ear toward the group, listening for anything else of interest he might pick up, but otherwise keeps his attention on the conversation with the bartender as he nurses his drink.


*"The Wardens think that things are going to go back to how they were when Jarot was still kicking around, that cat's outta the bag for sure. It's a new world now, like you said, flying ships and all."* 

The Wardens make mention of someone trying to gain access to the main building of the castle and settling for painting something on the outside of it. But that's the most they're really bringing up with the patrons they're talking with. 

The bartender continues. *"If you're looking to buy a ship, I mean judging by your ears you'd know better than me where to do that, but if you're looking to gain access to one for a while there are rich yahoos around here who'll let someone go up on theirs for a pretty penny. A lot of them will be flying around through the week on account of this celebration. War ending and all. I'll tell you what, I don't think we've seen the last of it, it's why I'm keeping my firmly sculpted, muscular green ass on this rock. Mainland's cursed." *


----------



## Ronnam (May 10, 2021)

Red Royb thanks the bartender for the drinks. "You speak true. I drink not, but my new friend here does I believe." He points at *Casta*. The Warforged Artificer looks down at one of the stools at the bar, and instantly dismisses the notion of sitting: he'd crush that stool in all likelihood. "It was a wide aspiration that my kind would ever be free, but here we are. I quite enjoy widely aspiring," he says while bowing with steepled fingers. If his makers had given him the capacity the smile, he would try to do so here, as the Humans do, however, the Creation Forges lacked that aspect of construction. "And no, we're not with the Sentinels. I would most appreciate hearing about the two others who came this way asking on the Skyhall. In that regard, my coin could buy a drink for my new friend here, this Tiefling fellow. Greetings, I am Red Royb."


----------



## lesfleursdumal (May 10, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"The Wardens think that things are going to go back to how they were when Jarot was still kicking around, that cat's outta the bag for sure. It's a new world now, like you said, flying ships and all."*
> 
> The Wardens make mention of someone trying to gain access to the main building of the castle and settling for painting something on the outside of it. But that's the most they're really bringing up with the patrons they're talking with.
> 
> The bartender continues. *"If you're looking to buy a ship, I mean judging by your ears you'd know better than me where to do that, but if you're looking to gain access to one for a while there are rich yahoos around here who'll let someone go up on theirs for a pretty penny. A lot of them will be flying around through the week on account of this celebration. War ending and all. I'll tell you what, I don't think we've seen the last of it, it's why I'm keeping my firmly sculpted, muscular green ass on this rock. Mainland's cursed." *



The Khoravar laughs. "More than sensible, that. Mainland might be cursed, but it is _never_ boring.  I'll bet you're right in that we haven't seen the last of things. What's the damage?"

Van maintains a lazy smile while considering options.  "At the very least,  looks like I'm in need of a rich yahoo. Preferably one familiar with the _Skyhall_.  Any suggestions on whether I might have better luck finding someone like that at one of the other taverns round the neighborhood? Though, it's looking like that tourist facade, the _Folly_, might be my best bet."

He slides a gold piece over to the barkeep, inspecting the glass in his hand as he does.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 10, 2021)

"Thank you. I don't believe my metallic friend drinks, but I can drink for him." - Brilen replies, when he receives his drink. He sits on the counter and looks at it. He is not sure if that is going to taste well for someone of his species. But hey, some things require experimentation. He takes a sip of the whiskey.

"I don't believe any of us has platinum dragons, but I can help make a... contribution to anyone who can provide directions to where the ship is. My name is Brilen ZIlmorn, by the way".


----------



## Hatsu (May 10, 2021)

Casta would look up at Red and then at Brilen. He tilts his head as he takes a steo back to look at them. He holds his hands out to frame the view within his hands. "I bet one of these uh....proud honorable people must know something about that ship."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> Red Royb thanks the bartender for the drinks. "You speak true. I drink not, but my new friend here does I believe." He points at *Casta*. The Warforged Artificer looks down at one of the stools at the bar, and instantly dismisses the notion of sitting: he'd crush that stool in all likelihood. "It was a wide aspiration that my kind would ever be free, but here we are. I quite enjoy widely aspiring," he says while bowing with steepled fingers. If his makers had given him the capacity the smile, he would try to do so here, as the Humans do, however, the Creation Forges lacked that aspect of construction. "And no, we're not with the Sentinels. I would most appreciate hearing about the two others who came this way asking on the Skyhall. In that regard, my coin could buy a drink for my new friend here, this Tiefling fellow. Greetings, I am Red Royb."


Minnie nods at his introduction. She pours a glass for herself out of a different bottle and raises it into the air as if to do a small, silent toast. *"As you can probably imagine, I'm Minnie,"* she answers. 

She chugs the entire glass down and sits it behind the bar. *"Not sure there's much to tell. Fellas came in here, much like you lot did, looking for that airship's dock. Heard they hit the whole area asking 'round. Then they never came back. Not unusual, really. Plenty of ships will land here so infrequently. Most of the time the docks are bringing stuff in, nothing produced on this island except bureaucrats and scoundrels." *

Minnie takes a sip from a flask now. *"But these people seemed fixated on that ship. All they would talk about. No one here knew nothing really other than having seen it fly to the west. And we didn't want no part of the kind of trouble they was getting up to."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "Thank you. I don't believe my metallic friend drinks, but I can drink for him." - Brilen replies, when he receives his drink. He sits on the counter and looks at it. He is not sure if that is going to taste well for someone of his species. But hey, some things require experimentation. He takes a sip of the whiskey.
> 
> "I don't believe any of us has platinum dragons, but I can help make a... contribution to anyone who can provide directions to where the ship is. My name is Brilen ZIlmorn, by the way".


A few people around the tavern take notice as this gnome takes considerable effort to sit _on_ the counter. When he speaks they listen up. There's a bit of noise as people around the tavern talk amongst themselves and in the midst of the commotion a female Goblin with blonde hair saunters up. From the top of the counter Brilen is looking down at the top of her blonde head and there's a cat skull that she's using as a hair ornament sat in it. 

*"I know something about that ship, I just don't want the guards sniffing around here. They give us enough trouble as it is, but you've got to agree to my form of payment, first!"*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2021)

Hatsu said:


> Casta would look up at Red and then at Brilen. He tilts his head as he takes a steo back to look at them. He holds his hands out to frame the view within his hands. "I bet one of these uh....proud honorable people must know something about that ship."


Though he hears the goblin's talking to, someone else actually approaches him about this time. A grizzled older looking full blooded Orc with tribal symbols scarred into his arm, as if they'd been burned pays his ten silver at the bar. He looks to Casta, glancing up and down the man's body and then says. 

*"You seem nice. Kalok Shash* dictates that when I see the fires of its flame in others I do the right thing and warn them of trouble. There's an evil haunting these streets at night, keep your wits close and your hilt at the ready..."* he says. 

One of the Goblins playing cards calls out. *"This isn't the Demon Wastes, Grandpa. Nothing haunts the streets at night here except for prostitutes and the smell of piss."*

*Kalok Shash seems to be a god or something the orc holds in high regard (Kn. Religion roll to see if you get what it is)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2021)

lesfleursdumal said:


> The Khoravar laughs. "More than sensible, that. Mainland might be cursed, but it is _never_ boring.  I'll bet you're right in that we haven't seen the last of things. What's the damage?"
> 
> Van maintains a lazy smile while considering options.  "At the very least,  looks like I'm in need of a rich yahoo. Preferably one familiar with the _Skyhall_.  Any suggestions on whether I might have better luck finding someone like that at one of the other taverns round the neighborhood? Though, it's looking like that tourist facade, the _Folly_, might be my best bet."
> 
> He slides a gold piece over to the barkeep, inspecting the glass in his hand as he does.


The barkeep snatches the gold up and leans in close, then with a slight chuckle says. *"Some cheek bringing that dawb round to family, I hope she was a fine mot." *

Van will recognize this as thieves cant, 
basically a way to say that you're brave to try and bribe them over the information, they hope it is worth it.

*"Group of the other side of the family came through, real pack of nappers. Asked about the ark, looking to have themselves a little caravan. Tried to slide some grease under me, but I sent em out with the cattle."*


Basically he's saying someone else came by, a pack of thieves and vagabonds. But when they tried to pay for the information for what seemed like dubious reasons, they were sent out into the streets. 

The guards look to the two of you briefly, but go back to interrogating their little group of before long as if they suspect nothing.


----------



## Ronnam (May 11, 2021)

Red Royb introduces himself to Minnie and tries to find out more from here about the _Skyhall_, especially how to make our way to where it docks. "That ship gets up to trouble? What sort of trouble? And where is it located when docked?"

(Red Royb rolled well on Religion, so might know more about Kalok Shash too.)


----------



## lesfleursdumal (May 12, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The barkeep snatches the gold up and leans in close, then with a slight chuckle says. *"Some cheek bringing that dawb round to family, I hope she was a fine mot." *
> 
> Van will recognize this as thieves cant,
> basically a way to say that you're brave to try and bribe them over the information, they hope it is worth it.
> ...



"Mother always said I was a few strings short of a lute, to be honest, but I've never been especially musical. To everyone's relief.  Always losing my head over a pretty face, you know? Please send my warmest regards," Van touches the brim of his hat, holding the barkeep's gaze, and straightens in one smooth motion. "Cheek and all," he adds, flashing a grin.

Van pays no mind to the guards as he saunters toward the door, humming a jaunty, off-key little tune.

Once Van exits, he tugs his hat from his head and runs a hand over his face, flinching at the still tender shiner over his eye. He groans in exasperation. That went far more poorly than he would have liked.  He shrugs with a scratch of his chin.  Still, it had been worth a shot.  He's going to slip into the crowd and make his way toward _The Salt Marsh_, keeping an eye out for any would-be followers.


----------



## Hatsu (May 12, 2021)

Casta looks up at the orc and slightly steps away. "Well, thanks for the for the warning. I will bear that in mind if I am out too late." He felt a bit uncomfortable with having the strange orc approach him in this manner. "Just out of curiosity, what does this evil appear to look like?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 12, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> A few people around the tavern take notice as this gnome takes considerable effort to sit _on_ the counter. When he speaks they listen up. There's a bit of noise as people around the tavern talk amongst themselves and in the midst of the commotion a female Goblin with blonde hair saunters up. From the top of the counter Brilen is looking down at the top of her blonde head and there's a cat skull that she's using as a hair ornament sat in it.
> 
> *"I know something about that ship, I just don't want the guards sniffing around here. They give us enough trouble as it is, but you've got to agree to my form of payment, first!"*



"And what would that be?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> Red Royb introduces himself to Minnie and tries to find out more from here about the _Skyhall_, especially how to make our way to where it docks. "That ship gets up to trouble? What sort of trouble? And where is it located when docked?"
> 
> (Red Royb rolled well on Religion, so might know more about Kalok Shash too.)



*"Not the ship itself, the people who were looking for it. Searching for something in the way they were couldn't be more than trouble," *Minnie said. *"Skyhall and the other large ships tends not to dock in the city since they're so large and such--there are a few other ships like that. People boat down the coast to get here from the docks." *

Kalok Shash is a religion practiced by the Ghaash'kala orcs of the Demon Wastes. Orcish for "the binding flame", this faith worships a great flame made up of the spirits of fallen warriors. The faithful claim that this flame has tasked the Ghaash'kala clans with fighting back the demons of the Demon Wastes.



Hatsu said:


> Casta looks up at the orc and slightly steps away. "Well, thanks for the for the warning. I will bear that in mind if I am out too late." He felt a bit uncomfortable with having the strange orc approach him in this manner. "Just out of curiosity, what does this evil appear to look like?"


The orc thinks on this for a while. *"A girl in white--that's the most consistent thing I've heard in the stories shared about it." *



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "And what would that be?"


This Goblin smiles a big toothy grin. *"You gotta take me to dinner. And not no sandwiches or finger foods, but an honest meal where they have like clean glasses and courses and plates with meat."*

She then goes on to add. *"I'm Lyndsey of the Bloodgulch clan, Choosen of Sora Katra."*


----------



## Ronnam (May 14, 2021)

Speaking with Minnie, Red Royb presses her for guidance. "If Skyhall does not actually dock here in the city, what's the best route to reach that vessel? Perhaps smaller ships ferry people to and fro? Might you know the way?"


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 14, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Not the ship itself, the people who were looking for it. Searching for something in the way they were couldn't be more than trouble," *Minnie said. *"Skyhall and the other large ships tends not to dock in the city since they're so large and such--there are a few other ships like that. People boat down the coast to get here from the docks." *
> 
> Kalok Shash is a religion practiced by the Ghaash'kala orcs of the Demon Wastes. Orcish for "the binding flame", this faith worships a great flame made up of the spirits of fallen warriors. The faithful claim that this flame has tasked the Ghaash'kala clans with fighting back the demons of the Demon Wastes.
> 
> ...



"Heh." - Brilen felt like he was back to college for a moment.

"Thanks for the offer sweetie, but I feel like my next few nights are going to be busy, and my associates seem to be getting that information by themselves already."

He gets out of the counter. Why did he do that again?

He then approaches Hatsu and the orc. He has also heard those rumors. He wonders if they are relevant to their quest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You reach the guarded gate to find that they are checking identification and there are a pair of guards at the gate.
> 
> *"Alright,"* says the gruff, slender man with slightly crooked eyes who stands holding a halberd to the right of the door. *"State your business in the *_*fine estate of the Brelish citizens 'ere?" *_


Althea smiles at the guard with an expression that is just a touch somber and weary.  "Well met," she says with a mustered enthusiasm.  "I am returning to the city after gathering herbs."  With practiced ease she produces her papers indicating her profession and home within the city.

Deception: 1d20 (2) + 5 = 7


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2021)

lesfleursdumal said:


> "Mother always said I was a few strings short of a lute, to be honest, but I've never been especially musical. To everyone's relief.  Always losing my head over a pretty face, you know? Please send my warmest regards," Van touches the brim of his hat, holding the barkeep's gaze, and straightens in one smooth motion. "Cheek and all," he adds, flashing a grin.
> 
> Van pays no mind to the guards as he saunters toward the door, humming a jaunty, off-key little tune.
> 
> Once Van exits, he tugs his hat from his head and runs a hand over his face, flinching at the still tender shiner over his eye. He groans in exasperation. That went far more poorly than he would have liked.  He shrugs with a scratch of his chin.  Still, it had been worth a shot.  He's going to slip into the crowd and make his way toward _The Salt Marsh_, keeping an eye out for any would-be followers.


*The Salt Marsh*

This tavern is a little further up and across the street. By the time Van comes out Althea, Meredith, and Barbaneth are nowhere to be found. 

The inside of this tavern is a little larger and there's a staircase past the bar leading up to a second level with a sign dangling from the bannister marked _Baths 4 silver, rooms for the night 6 copper. _

The patrons are standard bar types that you'd see in a seaside establishment. Nothing that looks too out of place to Van. Apparently he is out of place enough that a barmaid walking the floor, a green skinned woman who doesn't seem to be orc or a race that is readily recognizable crosses in front of him and gives a little wave. *"You're new here, what'll be having?" *


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> Speaking with Minnie, Red Royb presses her for guidance. "If Skyhall does not actually dock here in the city, what's the best route to reach that vessel? Perhaps smaller ships ferry people to and fro? Might you know the way?"






Dragon D. Luffy said:


> "Heh." - Brilen felt like he was back to college for a moment.
> 
> "Thanks for the offer sweetie, but I feel like my next few nights are going to be busy, and my associates seem to be getting that information by themselves already."
> 
> ...



*"There are ferries that go out that way and probably some carriages too if you've got the kind of pull to work that sort of thing. The city proper is in these walls, but there is some smaller little settlements, mostly war refugees and land owned by the Dragonmarked up there--I don't have much dealing with people who would head out there though,"* Minnie says. 

After Brilen hops down, the female Goblin speaks up again. *"I actually do know," *she says with a smug side eye toward Brilen before turning to Red Royb. 

A goblin at the card playing table shouts something over at them. "Lyndsey's big time important. We think the Hag chose her because she's easier on the eye though." 

Lyndsey screams at them. *"They chose me because I've got people skills and don't sleep in my own excrement!" *She looks back at Red Royb. *"I'm an emissary of Sora Katra--one of the rulers of Droaam!"* She beats her chest proudly as she says this. *"I can get you on a caravan headed out toward the place where that ship docks because I was on board that ship last night!"*

At these words the whole bar goes quiet again and everyone is staring at her and the three of you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2021)

EvilMoogle said:


> Althea smiles at the guard with an expression that is just a touch somber and weary.  "Well met," she says with a mustered enthusiasm.  "I am returning to the city after gathering herbs."  With practiced ease she produces her papers indicating her profession and home within the city.
> 
> Deception: 1d20 (2) + 5 = 7


The guard looks Althea up and down. *"Herbs? Like for cooking?"* the guard says leaning in to look at the things you're carrying. He takes the papers, rather rudely and is looking them over.

Meredith steps forward, clutching her stomach. "I was interviewing these two for the Korranberg Chronicle, but I got ill. She was going to make me medicine," Meredith explains, her face suddenly twisting as if she's mildly uncomfortable. 

Barbaneth seems a little caught off guard at this, but he says nothing. 


*Spoiler*: _rolls_ 




Guard's insight = Result: 1d20 (17) - 2 Total: 15

Meredith Deception = Result: 1d20 (16) + 4 Total: 20


----------



## Ronnam (May 17, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lyndsey screams at them. *"They chose me because I've got people skills and don't sleep in my own excrement!" *She looks back at Red Royb. *"I'm an emissary of Sora Katra--one of the rulers of Droaam!"* She beats her chest proudly as she says this. *"I can get you on a caravan headed out toward the place where that ship docks because I was on board that ship last night!"*
> 
> At these words the whole bar goes quiet again and everyone is staring at her and the three of you.



When Red Royb gets nervous in social settings, he gets quiet. The big Warforged remains silent for a long moment. Then he tries again, "Thank you for your help, *Lyndsey*. Maybe we should go somewhere more private to speak? Would you walk with us toward this caravan? You could tell us more about Sora Katra, something of which I must admit I am quite ignorant."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> When Red Royb gets nervous in social settings, he gets quiet. The big Warforged remains silent for a long moment. Then he tries again, "Thank you for your help, *Lyndsey*. Maybe we should go somewhere more private to speak? Would you walk with us toward this caravan? You could tell us more about Sora Katra, something of which I must admit I am quite ignorant."


Lyndsey looks to Minnie and then around to the others in the bar. *"Can we use your back room?"* she asks walking toward the side of the bar. 

Minnie answers. *"You can use it,"* she points to a door off to the side of the bar. *"But you can't come bringing this kind of trouble into my bar."  *

The side room that you head into is a little living area, a simple bed, a desk with some books stacked on it and an ever bright lantern burning through half shut shutters so that the light barely spills out. Lyndsey steps around behind you all and closes the door before speaking. She sighs, staring at Red Royb. *"How can you not know who Sora Katra is?"* She shakes her head. *"I bet they hardly speak about us out in Droaam, even though Sora Katra was at the signing of the Treaty that gave you all peace." 

"Where I'm from, Droaam, was little more than a loose collection of warlords battling for territory a few years ago. The Daughters of Sora Kell, the Night Hag, came and organized and united us. Sora Katra is the leader of the Daughters and my master."

"I'm still only a Goblin to a lot of the pink skins around here...but I can vouch for you to get you on a caravan--I have pull with House Tharashk who runs the protection for the caravans. But the caravan you're going to have to take will need to be leaving from the Brelish District. That's the only way they let it get anywhere near the airship docks,"* Lyndsey explains.

*"The one thing I want to know is why you're looking for that ship so bad...and I mean the real reason." *


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 17, 2021)

Brilen cuts straight to the chase. He speaks with a low voice.

"Someone important was murdered last night, and we are trying to find out what happened. We think it the victim may have been pushed down from the ship.

You said you were in there last night, would you maybe have seen or heard about anything fishy?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2021)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Brilen cuts straight to the chase. He speaks with a low voice.
> 
> "Someone important was murdered last night, and we are trying to find out what happened. We think it the victim may have been pushed down from the ship.
> 
> You said you were in there last night, would you maybe have seen or heard about anything fishy?"


She thinks back on the night. *"The ship is really massive. It could have happened at the other end to be honest. I had things to attend to while there, but there were some characters making the rounds on the ship that didn't seem to belong there. It was like they were hiding something and whispering and talking to one another. I watched them, but nothing seemed to come of it. I tried to tell one of the House Lyrandar people and they were offended I was even on board, really."* 

*"The news must have not gotten this far," *she muses. *"I haven't heard about any high profile murders, usually the security will get extra heavy going into the city if there's anything of the sort. If you plan on going anywhere, like to the Brelish Zone, you better get moving before this gets out." *


----------



## Ronnam (May 17, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"I'm still only a Goblin to a lot of the pink skins around here...but I can vouch for you to get you on a caravan--I have pull with House Tharashk who runs the protection for the caravans. But the caravan you're going to have to take will need to be leaving from the Brelish District. That's the only way they let it get anywhere near the airship docks,"* Lyndsey explains.


The Warforged  nods along. "Aye, I know about the 'pink skins' as you say. I'm still only a weapon made of metal and wood to a lot of them as well. We appreciate your assistance." 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She thinks back on the night. *"The ship is really massive. It could have happened at the other end to be honest. I had things to attend to while there, but there were some characters making the rounds on the ship that didn't seem to belong there. It was like they were hiding something and whispering and talking to one another. I watched them, but nothing seemed to come of it. I tried to tell one of the House Lyrandar people and they were offended I was even on board, really."*


"That is very interesting information. Can you tell us more about these 'characters' as you put it. What did they look like?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> The Warforged  nods along. "Aye, I know about the 'pink skins' as you say. I'm still only a weapon made of metal and wood to a lot of them as well. We appreciate your assistance."
> 
> 
> "That is very interesting information. Can you tell us more about these 'characters' as you put it. What did they look like?


*"I think y'all are really impressive,"* Lyndsey says. *"Pink skins built a whole person out of wood and metal and that person pops out talking and walking and fighting, just like a person! They should be more awed with the whole thing, really. But the first thing they thought to do with them is fight--they're no different than the tribes in Droaam." 

"The people I saw were,"* Lyndsey thinks for a moment, touching her small chin. *"They were all manner of large types. Some of them had the pinker skin, some of them were almost like a ghost, some of them were dark. Only one of them had the point ears--I think they were all human other than that one. It's hard to tell when you're looking up at everyone. But they were serving or working, but they kept talking to one another in weird ways, like they got a weird demeanor and when they talk to other people they acted totally different."*

_I tried like six times and I literally can't make the coloring on the letters work at all. But that's her speaking. _


----------



## lesfleursdumal (May 18, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *The Salt Marsh*
> 
> This tavern is a little further up and across the street. By the time Van comes out Althea, Meredith, and Barbaneth are nowhere to be found.
> 
> ...



Van nods with a polite laugh to the woman. "That obvious, eh?" he says, sliding over to a far table where he can best watch the doors.  "Blew in from the road hoping to kick up my feet for a brief spell. Happy to sample a tankard of the house's best recommended, if you please.  Also, any chance I could offer a copper in exchange for some parchment and a pen?"

Settling in, the Khoravar leans back, quietly observing.  He reaches a hand into his pocket and withdraws the Ring of Truth Telling, covertly twisting it around in one hand, seemingly out of boredom.  He'll keep his eyes and ears peeled for anything regarding House Lyrandar and its members, the_ Skyhall_, or for someone who might be in town to celebrate with money.  If he fails to pick up anything of significance, he'll spend the rest of the time attuning to the ring in his hand for an hour.

*Perception: 1d20 (16) + 5 = 16*


----------



## Ronnam (May 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"I think y'all are really impressive,"* Lyndsey says. *"Pink skins built a whole person out of wood and metal and that person pops out talking and walking and fighting, just like a person! They should be more awed with the whole thing, really. But the first thing they thought to do with them is fight--they're no different than the tribes in Droaam."
> 
> "The people I saw were,"* Lyndsey thinks for a moment, touching her small chin. *"They were all manner of large types. Some of them had the pinker skin, some of them were almost like a ghost, some of them were dark. Only one of them had the point ears--I think they were all human other than that one. It's hard to tell when you're looking up at everyone. But they were serving or working, but they kept talking to one another in weird ways, like they got a weird demeanor and when they talk to other people they acted totally different."*



Uncomfortable by her "compliment" directed toward Warforgeds, Red Royb nods along, and quietly plays close attention to the description of these so-called "characters." When Lyndsey slows down, he thanks her for the information and says, "So we shall go to the Brelish District, find House Tharashk's caravan, take it to the Skyhall. *Lyndsey*, you mentioned you have 'pull' with the Tharashks, so will you come with us, at least that far?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2021)

For a moment, Lyndsey thinks on something. She turns to Red Royb and gives a slight smile. Her fangs showing just a bit.* "I can at least do that much,"* she says. 

The group makes their way through the tavern, where the room has resumed a kind of normalcy with the goblins back on their cards and the others drinking and talking big about what they had done or what they were going to do. Upon exiting the tavern the streets seem to have cleared some. The rain is a little harder. While this might have little of an effect on Red, the others are for certain getting wet. 

Lyndsey draws the hood of her cloak up onto the top of her head, she gazes up into the sky. *"It's really coming down out here." *

There's a scream from down the street, an accusatory tone shouted from the south and down the main road. *"There they are!" *A group pushes their way through the crowd toward you as you exit the tavern. 


*Spoiler*: _Map_ 



The blue roofed building at the bottom middle is where you're all coming from, these other guys are coming from off to the left. They're walking down the street toward you.




You all recognize this man as the same one who yelled at Red on the street on the way here. *"This weapon and its handlers attacked me!" *the man shouted back to one of his companions There were six of them, three humans, a half elf, a dwarf, and a half-orc.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2021)

lesfleursdumal said:


> Van nods with a polite laugh to the woman. "That obvious, eh?" he says, sliding over to a far table where he can best watch the doors.  "Blew in from the road hoping to kick up my feet for a brief spell. Happy to sample a tankard of the house's best recommended, if you please.  Also, any chance I could offer a copper in exchange for some parchment and a pen?"
> 
> Settling in, the Khoravar leans back, quietly observing.  He reaches a hand into his pocket and withdraws the Ring of Truth Telling, covertly twisting it around in one hand, seemingly out of boredom.  He'll keep his eyes and ears peeled for anything regarding House Lyrandar and its members, the_ Skyhall_, or for someone who might be in town to celebrate with money.  If he fails to pick up anything of significance, he'll spend the rest of the time attuning to the ring in his hand for an hour.
> 
> *Perception: 1d20 (16) + 5 = 16*


The woman doesn't seem to need the copper, as she just goes behind the bar for a split second and returns with the parchment and ever-ink quill. She hands them over. *"What're you going to need those for?" *she asks. 

The inside of this bar seems to be filled with people excited for the celebration of the Treaty. There is a lot of talking about where the parties are going to be and what big name people are in town. At one table there is a discussion about whether or not there will be some way to get into a larger event and rub elbows with the noble-folk. One of the women at the table remarks that it's a good way to get work contracts, protection if someone doesn't want to pay Dragonmarked House prices or can't afford them. 

There is a commotion from outside, someone is shouting in the street loud enough that Van can hear them here. An odd hush seems to fall over the world, like the dull roar of crowds outside is replaced only by the sound of rain and a shouting voice.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2021)

@EvilMoogle, Meredith, and Barbaneth

The guard is fretting with the details of the paperwork and staring daggers into Althea. It isn't until Meredith breaks the ice in the form of...vomiting all over the guards shoes, violently and very profusely. With a screech, the guard stumbles back falling onto his butt and backpedaling away.

*"What! What's wrong with you?" *the guard shouts.

Meredith doesn't answer, continuing to hold her stomach and look down like she is sick.

Finally Barbaneth answers for her. *"She said she was sick." 

"Go on. Get the Hell out of here, I want you out of my sight!" *The guard shouts waving the trio through to the Brelish side of the city. 

The three of them make their way into the other district of the city and there is a pretty immediate change in the number and type of people on the street. The hustle and bustle of the port is almost completely cut off from this district. There are still milling about, but there is at least slightly more room to move. 

When the group is a little further from the wall and the guards, Meredith bursts into a fit of laughter. 

Barbaneth glances down at her.* "You know I despise lying on the spot like that."

"I figured that the very real vomit would be enough to get you in character."* Meredith said. 

It's around this time that the rain begins to fall harder. The temple is only a few blocks up and you can see the steepled roof with its raised bell tower from here.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 26, 2021)

"Oh, what a bother." - Brilen says. He thinks for a moment if he shouldn't just cast Shatter on them. Eh, might jeopardize the mission. Plus it's a waste of resources.

"Alright guys, after I cast the spell we are running to the alley in front of us" - he says, only loud enough for the group to hear. Then he activates the Apparatus and casts Fog Cloud on a point between their groiup and the aggressors.

*Arcana: 20 (DC 12)*


----------



## Ronnam (May 27, 2021)

_Bash in skulls of bigots, or run through dense fog, maybe knock my own skull on a building?... hmmm...._ Red Royb thinks to himself. Then he makes up his mind. "*Lyndsey*, *Casta*, let's follow *Brilen*. That way!" the Warforged whispers, in a voice that sounds like tin foil folded and unfolded rapidly.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jun 1, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The woman doesn't seem to need the copper, as she just goes behind the bar for a split second and returns with the parchment and ever-ink quill. She hands them over. *"What're you going to need those for?" *she asks.
> 
> The inside of this bar seems to be filled with people excited for the celebration of the Treaty. There is a lot of talking about where the parties are going to be and what big name people are in town. At one table there is a discussion about whether or not there will be some way to get into a larger event and rub elbows with the noble-folk. One of the women at the table remarks that it's a good way to get work contracts, protection if someone doesn't want to pay Dragonmarked House prices or can't afford them.
> 
> There is a commotion from outside, someone is shouting in the street loud enough that Van can hear them here. An odd hush seems to fall over the world, like the dull roar of crowds outside is replaced only by the sound of rain and a shouting voice.



"Hold that thought," Van says distractedly, moving past the woman and toward the door of The Salt Marsh once more. He peers out on to the street.

If Van catches sight of Red, Brilen, and co., he will sprint after them to catch up if possible. If he doesn't see the party or if the opposing group catches sight of him, he'll duck back into The Salt Marsh and look for an alternate exit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2021)

The group sprints toward the nearest gate that leads into the next district over, the fog cloud left by Brilen prompts an angered shout from some of the people in the market place.

At least one person curses in orc, adding. *"Gnomes and their sophomoric pranks!"*

The guards in the area, what few there might have even been, make no move to follow. Minor magic mishaps like this aren't uncommon and it isn't enough for someone to actually get in trouble over. 

Surprisingly, Lyndsey seems to be something of a celebrity, at least where the guards are concerned. They let her pass and only harass everyone else for their papers for a brief moment. Even then they do not regard the group with much scrutiny once Lyndsey vouches for them. 

The Brelish district of the city is clearly older than the port. There is a distinct wear on the stonework of most buildings so that the individual masonry is almost indistinguishable from being one large block. The streets are narrower, but also less crowded. As they are making their way through the city with Lyndsey leading, she seems to be working her way in one direction. 

*"There's a gate where we would have better fortunes**,"* she says. *"Best to go there." 

As you all move you come past a cathedral, probably the one  the others were meant to make their way.*


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 5, 2021)

"Thank you for helping with the guards," Red Royb says to *Lyndsey*. As they near the cathedral, the Warforged asks her about it. "This large church looks interesting. Do you know anything about it?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 23, 2021)

Lyndsey gazes up at the high wall of the building that you're all standing alongside. *"It's a Sovereign Host temple. I might not be welcome up in there,"* she adds with a nervous laugh as she tugs at the sleeve of her garment to show a little patch that resembles an uppercase 'H' with the central horizontal line extended out past the vertical ones on either side--everyone present is familiar enough to know this as the symbol of The Dark Six. 

Around the front side of the church there are loud voices speaking suddenly, someone has just started to shout at someone else. *"You can't just bring that here!"*

A little ways over, near the building entrance are the familiar figures Althea, Barbaneth, and Meredith huddled together around an object on a floating disk while an older bespectacled man in robes shouts at them.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 24, 2021)

Distracted by the shouting, Red Royb alters course to investigate. Seeing the persons he met earlier this very morning, he approaches Althea and Barbaneth to try to understand what is happening and why. The big Warforged glares at the shouting man and says, "Calm yourself."


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 24, 2021)

Brilen watches the warforged walk forward, partly admiring him and partly thinking he is really cocky for getting into another argument after having his escaped an angry mob. He wonders what goes in his mechanical brain to make him act like that. If he could only disassemble it.

He puts those mad thoughts away and pays attention at the conversation, while following Red in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 25, 2021)

The gentleman at the door of the temple exhales loudly, hands balled up tightly at his sides as he regards the war forged, gnome, and others. 

*"Am I suppose that you are with lot?"* he asks. 

He is till blocking the way into the building with his person, though from the front entrance you can see into the expansive interior with its high vaulted ceilings and ornate tile floors. Everything looks a little bit worn and it could be guessed that this predates the war by a long stretch. There are no other people visible inside of the place, but the soft smell of burning incense is thick in the air.  

Barbaneth steps toward the man and whispers something into his ear. The man makes a face, eyes wide for only a moment, before he grumbles to himself and permits you all entry. 

Lyndsey waves you all inside. *"Best if I wait out here." *

There is a small area in the back of the church off to the right hand side with an alcove where a room lies seemingly for embalming and other things the church might handle. If allowed the old man will lead who ever chooses to come with the body there so that it is out of sight and can be looked at in a proper place.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 26, 2021)

Pleasantly surprised that this loud fellow would be so helpful, Red Royb cocks his head to one side and inquires as to the man's name. "Thank you for your help. I am called Red Royb." The hulking Warforged follows him inside the temple and into the room with the corpse.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jun 27, 2021)

Lifting an eyebrow, Van joins Red with a nod to the man, tipping his hat. Any information would be something to work off. Besides, Van grins, his curiosity often got the better of him anyway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2021)

So in order to speed things along a little, Meredith goes over the body with a fine toothed comb with Althea's help. The two of them come up with the conclusion that the person didn't down, they were for sure killed before going into the water (as you thought) and what's more peculiar is the old man who let you in claims to recognize the young woman, though it's been some time. He explains. 

*"There's no mistaking it, this girl is the spitting image of the young lady I met a couple of years ago, Haydith ir'Wynarn. She is the sister of Kaius, but was sent to Breland to be something of a ward as penance and part of the Treaty. If she's really been killed then this could spell the end of our short peace."

"Though, I do not believe that's her," *he adds.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 29, 2021)

"Why do you doubt it's the same person? Why wouldn't this corpse be that of Ms. ir'Wynarn?" Red Royb inquires.


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jun 30, 2021)

Leaning back against a wall, arms crossed, Van frowns. "Yes, what makes you so certain it's not her?" he asks, throwing a brief glance over to Meredith and Althea. "Back on the beach, there was that scrap of paper we extracted. Did we ever find out the significance of it?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2021)

The old Priest gets closer to Red and then glances to the body. *"Different nose, this woman also appears taller and slightly older. Young  Haydith's hair is also dark through and through, if you look here this woman's hair comes from a hastily applied dye...I happen to have met the girl on a few occasions a she has come here to worship when permitted."*

*"There was a paper found with her? Was there anything written on it?"  *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 2, 2021)

Althea produces the paper to show the others.  "Nothing much, I'm afraid.  No writing or drawing on it, just shaped into a bow.  Perhaps a symbol or message in itself but not one I am familiar with."


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 3, 2021)

"Perhaps the killer confused his first victim for the second. Or perhaps the killer is somehow otherwise motivated to slay women of similar appearance," the Warforged Artificer pontificates. Red Royb then says to the priest, "You mentioned knowing this sometime member of your flock. What was her name? What can you tell us about her?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 4, 2021)

Meredith goes up onto her tip toes to point at the ring on the finger of the dead girl. *"She is wearing a the signet ring of House Wynarn--so there seems to be, to me at least, that she wanted someone to think she was attempt to signal to someone that she was this House Wynarn girl,"* Meredith explains. 

The older man glances at the ring and nods. *"Her first name was Haydith, but I don't know her all that well, but she is a polite young lady who always seemed to be shy. Also very pious--which is odd considering that I don't think the people from Karrnath are known for being the most observant considering they chose to use the undead as soldiers. I never had much time alone with Haydith or much reason to speak to her. She was usually accompanied by a rather hefty contingent of guards, I'm guessing they were worried about kidnappings or well...this," *he says pointing to the body.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 4, 2021)

"Guards? Her guards failed her. Has anyone from House Wynarn been told about her killing? Where are her guards?"


----------



## lesfleursdumal (Jul 8, 2021)

"This unfortunate lady went to a lot of trouble to masquerade as royalty. Given the ring and hair dye, a decoy?" Van tilts his head curiously, narrowing his eyes. "Seems like the kind of games noble houses play, at the least. Certainly predicted someone acting on an opportunity. Or saw it as an opportunity to feign something else altogether. If this isn't ir'Wynarn, is the real target still alive?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2021)

The temple elder sighs.* "Many of the noble houses with anything to gain from this ploy are just House Wynarn branches. With the Kingdom still split into five and newly independent virtually all of the old nations that made up the Kingdom are run by a member of House Wynarn. There's Oargev ir'Wynarn the king in Exile from Cyre, Diani ir'Wynarn the Blood Regent of Thrane, Queen Aurala ir'Wynarn from Aundair, King Boranel ir'Wynarn from my homeland of Breland, and finally King Kaius ir'Wynarn III who is brother to Haydith." 

"Haydith was residing in Breland after the Treaty, that was part of an exchange to keep the Treaty," *he says finally.

Somewhere off through the cathedral there are footsteps, a few people are milling around in the main area of the building and the sound travels quite well to your hidden alcove. The elder glances around, finally bending back to try and look out to see who is coming. 

*"I'd imagine whoever this girl is, that the reason you haven't heard a peep out of the royals about an assassination is that the real Haydith is safe and no one would notice a dead imposter." *


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 10, 2021)

Red Royb nods along. "Is the other body we saw another imposter? I feel like if it were the actual princess, there'd be a bigger reaction and more official investigators would be involved. Thank you for the information, pastor." Red Royb tries to inspect the corpse, and says, "So someone is out there killing Haydith body doubles, or trying and failing to assassinate a princess? Who would be so motivated?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> Red Royb nods along. "Is the other body we saw another imposter? I feel like if it were the actual princess, there'd be a bigger reaction and more official investigators would be involved. Thank you for the information, pastor." Red Royb tries to inspect the corpse, and says, "So someone is out there killing Haydith body doubles, or trying and failing to assassinate a princess? Who would be so motivated?"


The elder bids you farewell and heads out of the alcove, seemingly glad to be taking his leave of the place. 

As Red Royb asks his question, Barbaneth puts his hand to his chin, rocking back and forth as he works through the Warforged's question. *"There are frankly a lot of people who wish The Last War hadn't ended, that would be reason enough to want a Princess dead. Say that you could kill a princess and she was in the care of a former enemy--it would be easily assumed that the blame would fall on them for not keeping the peace and keeping her safe. It could cause Brelish and Karrnathi troops to take up arms again and that could cast the entire continent back into war."*


----------

